# Get rich quick ideas?



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I need ideas for getting rich quick. I need a spinal surgery, that's going to be approximately $85,000 (or more) ...and even with insurance, I'm still gonna need about $25,000. I plan for a year, but if I could get it sooner, that'd be kewl! So far, I have $700 saved... yay.

So... I've already signed up - and waiting for approval - to have my car "wrapped" in an advertisement, and get paid "up to" $400/month to drive around. I also have a large box of "junk" I'm going to sell on E-bay, but that'll probably get me about $100 or so... better than nothing, though!

I can't think of anything else. I _might_ try that stuffing envelopes thing, but I've researched it and what you really need to do, is put a classified in the paper and tell people about the information, and then IF they like it, you send the envelope thing.
Obviously, I don't want to get into pyramid sales or anything like that. I also am going to ask the health department (if I can ever get off work early enough to get there before _they_ close) if I need any special permits to make fudge and sell it in stores or a boutique or something.

Anybody know of something else that'll get me money relatively quick? I'm willing to work for it, even! As much as I'm able, anyway.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

You need big money, I hope someone can help you...have never been very good at making money quickly myself I'm sorry.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oah that sounds bad...
I don't really know if you can make big money in a small given period of time. It's hard but may not be impossible. Do you have gov't offices that take care of such loaning and stuff? Maybe with your financial proof they may support you. I heard that the US does have some policies for this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know about Utah, but here in Alabama they have a Vocational Rehab program designed to do whatever it takes to keep people off of disability. If they had a choice of paying most of your operation costs or letting you be permanently disabled, they'd pay for the operation. Major back surgery sounds like something that's right up their alley.

I guess my best idea for getting rich quick in Utah would be to either invent some thing that every good mormon would want to buy, or write a bunch of good children's books, which seem to be hot sellers. I'm writing a bunch of books myself, although the going is slow because I'm doing them all at the same time.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

trust me breeding large oddballs will alyaws get you money.and since youre in utah then selling bibles would make you a lot lol


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My suggestion would be to do whatever you can, like you are to save up money. You might also try contacting your county health department and see if they know anything about state funds for medical payments. I don't know if this is something you would like doing, but you probably can get loan through a medical assistance program, or through a bank as well. If I find anything interesting, I'll let you know.

You might be able to do fundraisers at some local businesses, if there are any that you know the people well at. You know those happy little donation jars, or set out a recycling can by their property and collect cans and plastic bottles for recycling. There's always the option of seeing if somewhere like a local bowling alley or somewhere would allow you to do a fundraising event and have a radio ad aired. I've seen all of these raise a little extra...I have a cousin that had to have a very expensive surgery, and the town raised enough for the surgery and get him a new wheelchair and the whole bit.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you dont mind driving. You could try and pick up a paper route. Around here many of them are by car and you put them in boxes under the mailbox.


----------

